# Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du einen Zugang zur Wrath-of-the-Lich-King-Beta bekommen würdest?



## Flauwy (26. Mai 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, was Du machen würdest, wenn Du einen Zugang zur Wrath-of-the-Lich-King-Beta bekommen würdest.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Knutschhupe (26. Mai 2008)

da fehlt noch die auswahlmöglichkeit "Bei ebay verticken" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

Knutschhupe schrieb:


> da fehlt noch die auswahlmöglichkeit "Bei ebay verticken"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sinnvollster Beitrag des Tages  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironie aus


----------



## Sammies (26. Mai 2008)

Knutschhupe schrieb:


> da fehlt noch die auswahlmöglichkeit "Bei ebay verticken"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Made my Day xD


----------



## WLKTester (26. Mai 2008)

Ich bin schon fleißig am zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und kann nur sagen WLK > BC & Classic


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

Auf so ne Antwort hab schon schon gewartet xD

Ratte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukkjin (26. Mai 2008)

Ich steh ehrlich gesagt garnich auf BC. Ich steh auf die alte Welt und hoffe das nächste addon wird wieder so wie früher. Also: WOTLK zocken und nix anderes!
(Ich steh nich auf den ganzen Alien-Sci-Fi-Kram. Das gehört meiner meinung nach in WoW. Auch der kram mit den Raumschiffen und den Kristallen)


----------



## silverbatjr (26. Mai 2008)

Als ich würde mal reingucken und schauen wie da es in Northtrend abgeht und paar Tage spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shedario (26. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube , Ich würde fast nur noch in der Beta abhängen und mich nachher doch vielleicht Ärgern, das Ich es getan habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber BC ist leider so langweilig geworden das man ja auch nicht mehr weiß was man machen soll!
Oder man hat einen Server der eh nur am laggen und nerven ist --> Nethersturm ;(


----------



## krakos (26. Mai 2008)

"Ich würde die Finger davon lassen, weil ich mir den Spaß nicht nehmen möchte."

Ich würd den Key für viel Geld verkaufen xD Gibt sicher einige, die da einiges hinlegen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (26. Mai 2008)

Ich würde erst verzweifeln und dann wieder mal Gottes Humor bewundern. Ich habe nämlich aktuell einen Betakey für ein anderes MMOG (eines mit viel Krieg im Zeitalter der Abrechnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und wüsste so nicht wirklich, was ich machen sollte? WAR weitertesten, das mich aufgrund des PvPs reizt oder doch Wrath, das mit der Nordendstory anscheinend zu alter Klasse der Pre BC-Ära zurückkehrt? Und nebenbei spiele ich aktuell auch noch Anno 1701, muss Zelda-OoT zum 19. mal durchspielen und habe mich auch noch zu anderen Betas angemeldet.

Im Zweifelsfall wäre ich wohl so mies und würde einen Wrathkey verkaufen. Das ist zwar nicht ganz richtig, nur hab ich keine Zeit für 2 Betas.

PS: Allerdings alles nur Theorie, ich würde mich zu keiner Wrathbeta anmelden, da ich WoW ja schon kenne – WAR noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Abgestimmt habe ich deswegen für nichts, da die Option "Ich spiele eine andere Beta und würde den Key verschenken/verkaufen/verderben lassen" fehlt.


----------



## Alion (26. Mai 2008)

Ich würde wohl gelegentlich einen Blick in die Beta werfen bis meine Magierin lvl 70 erreicht hat.
Danach würde ich in Burning Crushade nur noch Raiden. 
Dieses mal bin ich richtig Geil auf einen Beta Account, da ich von Ende Oktober bis mitte März ins Militär muss und nur am Wochenende zocken kann.


----------



## Arongar (26. Mai 2008)

mal kurz reinschauen und ein bischen rumtesten, aber mehr auch net...dazu macht mir aoc immo zu viel spass


----------



## Garnalem (26. Mai 2008)

Reinschauen würd ich auf jeden Fall mal, da ich mich schon sehr auf das neue Addon freue. Andererseits möchte ich den Endcontent von BC sehen, daher habe ich es nicht so eilig. Sind jetzt ein paar Mal in Hyial gewesen und haben BT angetestet, und ich hoffe, dass wir bis zum Addon möglichst weit im Sunwellplateau sind. 

Inbesondere interessieren mich der neue Beruf, die neuen Talente und die neuen Inis und die Raidinstanzen in WotLK. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie sie die 10er- und 25er Varianten umsetzen. Bin da skeptisch, denn die meisten werden sich erst die 10er Variante antun, bis sie dort auf 25 hingehen. Und x-mal das selbe sehen hat mir in Kara und SSC gereicht... Aber mal abwarten, wie es denn tatsächlich im Endprodukt sein wird.


----------



## Webi (26. Mai 2008)

Huhu,

ich würds ähnlich wie bei BC machen. Da hab ich überraschend 3-4 Woche vor Release einen Beta-Key bekommen.
Ein paar Quests versuchen. Vielleicht in ne Instanz.
Aber durch alle Länder schnell mal durchreiten und ALLE Neuerungen sich anschauen würde ich auf keinen Fall. Es ist ja nachher vielleicht etwas leichter weil mal die ersten paar Quests schon kennt, aber dafür startet man quasi wieder bei 0 (70)
BB
Webi


----------



## Dierna (26. Mai 2008)

Werde auf jeden Fall in Wotlk reinschauen,vieleicht auch die meiste Zeit da verbringen^^ Aber zu Raids werde ich auf jeden Fall bei meiner Truppe sein um sie zu unterstützen, Sie hängenzulassen nur um die Beta zu Testen, nee dafür bin ich nicht der Mensch....
Aber ist ja eh nur Wunschdenken,denn wie schon bei der Beta von BC würd ich nie ein key bekommen.....


----------



## arieos (26. Mai 2008)

nö ... keine Lust mehr auf klikibunti grafik.  Warhammer ist genaus aus dem Rennen bei mir .. 

AoC kommt per Post die Woche ..


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2008)

Ich mein, wieso sollte man sich Gedanken über solch eine Frage machen, wenn Blizzard darauf besteht keine Beta für Whrat-of-the-Lich-King zustarten?


----------



## airace (26. Mai 2008)

ich würde mit meinen feuerbällen nordend ein bischen wärmer machen xDDDD


----------



## Tikume (26. Mai 2008)

Ich würde den Code ner Kollegin geben die sowas für ihren Bruder zum Geburtstag sucht.

Nicht primär aus Nächstenliebe sondern aus Desinteresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2008)

Ich würd sicher mal alles bissel testen aber nicht zu intensiv, denn ich möchte ja dann wenn das fertige Addon kommt mich nicht schon wieder langweilen, da ich alles schon gesehen habe.


----------



## Grimmrog (26. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich passt gar nix, aber ich hab mal 1. genommen.

Ich find die Vorstellung toll, an nem Betatest teilzunehmen, man hat die Chance als einer der ersten das Spiel anzutesten und ist ein Teil derer, die das SPiel "verbesern" indem man Fehler findet, oder sogar zum balancing beizutragen. Man ist halt nicht mehr nur Nutzer sondern irgendwie "mehr"

Ich fänd die Vorstellung total aufregend und irgendwie Abenteuerlich, in alle winkel der Welt zu kletter und zu schauen ob da noch etwas ist (und obs funktioniert)

aber das Glück werd ich wohl nicht haben, also bleibts nen kleiner traum und gut ists.

den ersten Punkt der Umfrage find ich nicht ganz passend, weil der klingt wieder wie überkrasserdauersuchti, udn der 2. punkt klingt einfach wie "ma guggen wasses nuees gibt" alse eigentlich würd ich irgendwo dazwischen ankreuzen.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (26. Mai 2008)

ich würd gelegentlich mal reinschauen und die ganzen neuerungen aus erster hand "begutachten" und n bisschen austesten, obs so is, wie ichs mir vorstelle


----------



## Niranda (26. Mai 2008)

Ich würd erstma meine Prüfungen machen X'D

Und garnicht mit der Beta anfangen.
So wie ich es bisher gelesen hab wirds meiner meinung nach wieder etwas besser.
Hoffentlich annähernt ans Classic.
Was mir nicht zusagt: Es gibt wieder keine 40er Ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber dieses Futur-Gedönz von TBC hat das ganze Feeling versaut. Wenn geh ich Star Trek guggn oder spiele EVE...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem ist es viel interessanter wieder mit meinen 7 Freunden was neues an zu fangen, wie damals, als wir gemeinsam mit Level 1 starteten und auf 60 gespielt haben. TBC dann einzelnd, aber nun haben wir wieder geplant zusammen zu leveln. Das wird wieder lustig & schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Nira


----------



## Tyrs Knappe (26. Mai 2008)

hmm, ohne meine Freunde würde es nicht so richtig Spaß machen - wenn, dann der ganze Ratpack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wahrscheinlich würden wir mit Lvl 80 erst Mal Illidan zu fünft eins zwischen die Hörner zimmern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WLKTester (26. Mai 2008)

Wie ich las, wollen einige, das WLK wie des Classic wird. ich sag nur, ja es wird back zum Classic kommen. Wieder viel mit Drachen und co. BC war der letzte Müll der nicht mal wirklich in die Geschichte passt. In WLK gibt es keinen "Sci-Fiction Kram". Ich werde erst Bilder und co mit dem Start der Beta Preis geben. Bissel Blizz einhalten werde ich. und ich werde auch keine Beta Items hier uppen !! :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derrty (26. Mai 2008)

Ich würds auch bei ebay verkaufen xD


----------



## Niranda (26. Mai 2008)

hello_moto_15 schrieb:


> Ich würds auch bei ebay verkaufen xD



Jupp.... wenn ich schon einen bekomm und den selbst nicht nutze.... warum dann nicht geld mit machen? xD
Blizz zockt uns doch eh alle ab :<


----------



## Dragonsdeath (26. Mai 2008)

ich würde ab und an mal reinschnuppern weil ich in TBC noch nicht sehr weit bin und dort antürlich auch weiter kommen möchte^^


----------



## Aterion (26. Mai 2008)

Ich würde es natürlich alles ausprobieren aber nicht NUR spielen und auch nicht 100te q machen da es sich sonst später alles wiederholen würde


----------



## Lizard King (26. Mai 2008)

Ich bin gespannt auf die neuen Talentbäume ^^


----------



## karstenschilder (26. Mai 2008)

Ich muss mal sagen, dass die Antwortmöglichkeiten nicht viel mit dem Sinn eines Beta-Tests zu tun haben.


----------



## Netamleben (26. Mai 2008)

Ich würde den key meinem Reli Lehrer geben um ne 1 zu bekommen ;-)

Ach was, TBC wär dann für mich halt gestorben und ich würd' nur noch WOTLK spielen


----------



## Argolo (26. Mai 2008)

Und warum gibt es nicht die Option: "Ich würde verrückt werden vor Freude!"?


----------



## Neque neque (26. Mai 2008)

Also ehrlich gesagt werde ich mit WotLK garnicht kaufen, da die darin vieles einfach nur vermiesen...
"Epics" sind z.B. schon seid BC keine "Epics" mehr, nach 2 Stunden PvP hat man 4 "epics"  im Inventar... Früher musste Man Stundenlang Raiden etc...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist natürlich nur ein beispiel, aber trotzdem nette umfage.
Und natürlich noch viel spaß und erfolg denen in Nordend, die sich WotLK kaufen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malchezzar (26. Mai 2008)

doofe frage is die beta schon da?^^


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (26. Mai 2008)

würde es nur zocken wenn man die fortschritte dann auch nachher für seinen richtigen char übernhemen kann... sonst müsste ma die ganzen lvl nochma machen... um gottes willen ,nein danke -.-


----------



## BunnyBunny (26. Mai 2008)

Verkaufen=)

Wozu soll ich was testen, was eh in ein paar Monaten da ist?


----------



## Decembra (26. Mai 2008)

Ich habe bereits soviele Betas bei MMORPGs "gespielt", dass ich weiß das es einfach mehr arbeit als vergnügen ist, sofern man es denn ernsthaft betreibt... schätze mal Blizzard wird da einige Ideen von derzeit laufenden konkurrierenden Betas übernehmen und das neue System der fokusierten Freischaltung bestimmter Spielinhalte übernehmen. 

Um auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen: Ich würde einen Betakey aufjedenfall an jemanden verschenken von dem ich weiß das dieser ihn zum sinnvollen Testen benutzt und sehr aktiv Verbesserungsvorschläge im Betaforum schreiben würde. 

Decembra


----------



## Hoazl (26. Mai 2008)

"Ich würde die Finger davon lassen, weil ich mir den Spaß nicht nehmen möchte."

- Ich hab mit BC WoW spielen angefangen und hab somit das Feeling beim Start der Erweiterung noch nicht erlebt, genauso wie meine RL-Freunde. Da freu ich mich schon richtig auf den WotLK-Launch, dann treffen wir uns und betreten Gemeinsam Nordend, was für alle noch unentdecktes Gebiet ist.

MFG
Hoazl


----------



## D00mwalker (26. Mai 2008)

ganz klar ebay verticken ftw an die nubs die weit über 100euro zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WLKTester (26. Mai 2008)

Ich beantworte mal die Aussage vom Lizard King: Willste wirklich die neuen Talentbäume sehen? /w me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (26. Mai 2008)

Ich würd´ die Beta ausgiebig zocken.Mehr gibt´s eig. nicht zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## dragon1 (26. Mai 2008)

erstens: juhuuuuuuu schreiend durch das haus rennen einloggen alles ansehen und weiter bc zochen unm zum anfang von wotlk 70 zu sein


----------



## Shahaa (26. Mai 2008)

hmmm...was würde ich tun, wenn ich n beta-key hätte??
also erstens: wie bei nem 6er im Lotto schreien
zweitens: freunden bescheidsagen, damit ich ihnen bei evtl. fragen antworten kann
drittens: meiste zeit Beta anstatt BC zocken und immer mal wieder erfahrungsberichte an blizz senden (mit dem mod an der minimap)
viertens (ist tradition^^): wenn die beta vorbei ist ,,die  beta ist vorbei - ei,ei,ei,ei..." singen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcel95 (26. Mai 2008)

alsoo ich würde auch mal en bissel rein gugen was da so abgeht ma en  bissel abwechslung und ich kann meiner gilde dann eben auch gleich mal en bissel helfen bei den quest und soo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luelue (26. Mai 2008)

eine option habt ihr ausgelassen: ich würde den zugang bei ebay versteigern *GGGGG*


----------



## Xebtria (26. Mai 2008)

ich würde den key auch über ebay verkaufen. da das aber einher geht mit der option "Ich würde die Finger davon lassen, weil ich mir den Spaß nicht nehmen möchte.", habe ich diese ausgewählt. 

Infos über wotlk krieg ich über die einschlägigen newsseiten genug (buffed, mmo-champion, worldofraids). spielen, also "erleben" in diesem sinne will ichs mit der "fertigen" version (mal ganz davon abgesehn, dass es von wow wahrscheinlich nie ne "final" version geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) spielen, betatester ist nicht mein ding. reizen würds zwar schon, grad wenns dran geht, neue encounter "als erster" zu sehen, so wie damals in BWL, als kein aas razorgore kannte und es ausser thottbot und allakhazam noch NICHTS gab... aber diese zeiten sind längst vorbei. loottables und gegnerfähigkeiten sind schon bekannt bevor jemand überhaupt auch den mob einmal "live" gesehn hat... keine überraschungen mehr. schade eigentlich.

naja, lange rede kurzer sinn. ich mach lieber einen auf chiller und wart bisses raus is und spiels dann einfach. aber betatester - nein danke. lieber finanzier ich mir mit dem key per ebay ein paar monate spielzeit ^^


----------



## SrpskiMacak (26. Mai 2008)

also habe murloc key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schätze mal ich bin bei der beta dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senzuality (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich würde ausgiebig den DK testen, da ich schon seit seiner Ankündigung über einen Maincharwechsel zum DK hin nachdenke, aber bisher leider nicht wirklich etwas darüber bekannt ist, wie er sich nun spielt (Talentverteilung, Runen, Spells etc.).


----------



## WLKTester (27. Mai 2008)

Senzuality schrieb:


> Also ich würde ausgiebig den DK testen, da ich schon seit seiner Ankündigung über einen Maincharwechsel zum DK hin nachdenke, aber bisher leider nicht wirklich etwas darüber bekannt ist, wie er sich nun spielt (Talentverteilung, Runen, Spells etc.).


Er ist nur ein bissel kompliziert, mit den Runen unc co., aber sonst ist er nice. Des unfaire ist, er hat ein eigenes Portrait Style! :O
<entfernt>
Ihr Mods könnte ruhig des Bild weg machen, hauptsache ihr bannt mich net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (27. Mai 2008)

*Ich würde gelegentlich mal rein schauen und mir die Neuerungen aus erster Hand ansehen.*

Grund:

Klar ist es schön einer der "Auserwählten" zu sein welche die Beta spielen dürfen und somit früher wie viele andere einen Einblick in das kommende zu gewinnen & den Entwicklern Feedback zu geben, welches die Release-Version verbessert.

Wiederum will ich auch im derzeitigen Content weiter kommen und dazu muss ich mich auch ab und an mit meinem "normalen" Account einloggen und spielen.
Klar, man kann das alles mit 80 nachholen, aber ich war bis heute nicht BWL / NAXX / MC / ONY ...

Ein weiterer Punkt ist dass es mich irgendwann aufregen würde dass ich zwar nen Char auf 80 habe und den neuen Content kenne, die ganze Level- und Itemfarmerei aber mindestens noch einmal machen müsste wenn die Final da wäre.


----------



## Pi91 (27. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mich auch für" Ich würde gelegentlich mal rein schauen und mir die Neuerungen aus erster Hand ansehen.", weil es am besten passte, hätte es die Antwort gegeben:" Ich spiele mehr Beta als BC, aber dennoch beides regelmäßig." Hätte ich mich wohl dafür entschieden, Grund sind einfach die Leute auf dem Server, mit denen ich mich regelmäßig unterhalte, die Arena und das gute, alte 70er PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juudra (27. Mai 2008)

Also ich würde die beta nicht spielen ich möchte da ganz unvorbereitet an die sache rangehen.Wenn man schon sachen kennt machen sie schnell keinen spaß mehr.Obwohl bei dem Bild von dem Deathknight mein interesse doch bissl anspringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Am meisten freu ich mich das man die neuen Raidinstanzen auch zu 10. machen kann,viel Content auch für keine top Monster Raider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG ganz besonders an das Buffed Team

Juudra

ps:Aggro Gnom for Präsident ^^


----------



## Melian (27. Mai 2008)

Ich habe auch bei der BC Beta kaum Informationen geholt oder mir Videos angeschaut.

Genauso dämlich finde ich den Hype um die angeblick geleakten WOTL Patch dateien.

Leute.. wen interessierts? Freut euch doch lieber,  in ein fertiges und toll spielbares Nordend zu gehen.

ansonsten kennt ihr ja schon alles, wenn ihr da seid..?


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2008)

Auf alle Fälle reinschnuppern und paar Sachen testen, vielleicht ein paar Quest's ansehen, das neuen Gebiet etc. aber groß Leveln auf jeden Fall nicht :>
Zu deprimierend wenn die Beta dann vorbei ist und du wieder um 10 Level ärmer ^^


----------



## WLKTester (27. Mai 2008)

@Melian: Willst du etwa sagen, das die Sachen mit den patches, Bildern und Videos gefaked sind? Wie du meinst, doch ich sag dir eins, des alles ist aus erster und feinster Hand => NICHT gefaked.


----------



## Raefael (27. Mai 2008)

Ich würde die Finger davon lassen.
Hab leider noch eine Gaming Card ansonsten wäre jetzt schon Schluss mit WoW.
Das Spiel ist ausgelutscht und auch das neue Addon wird nicht wirklich was neues bringen.

Blizzard hat ein Spitzenspiel mit viel Potential auf die Beine gestellt, leider haben sie es verpasst was daraus zu machen.

//Rafa


----------



## Senzuality (27. Mai 2008)

WLKTester schrieb:


> Er ist nur ein bissel kompliziert, mit den Runen unc co., aber sonst ist er nice. Des unfaire ist, er hat ein eigenes Portrait Style! :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das eins der dk-eigenen Rüstungssets?


----------



## Netskater (27. Mai 2008)

LOL..ich denke ich weiß woher das Bild kommt^^.


----------



## Buffed_Fan (27. Mai 2008)

Die passende antwort für mich wäre :
Ich würde die Beta nur noch spielen aber wenn Warhammer Online online geht höre ich mit WoW auf und zocke Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WAAAAHHHHHHHHH !!!!


----------



## Imbachar (27. Mai 2008)

ich würde den beta-zugang in ebay gegen einen für WAR tauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahadan (27. Mai 2008)

Ganz klar für mich: ich würde den Key online verkaufen (oder an besondern liebe Menschen/Orks/Gnome und was es sonst so gibt) verschenken, und mich gedulden bis ich selbst  mit allen anderen Spielern auf den normalen Servern nach Nordend aufbrechen kann [und mich mit der breiten Masse der Spieler an den neuen Gebieten erfreuen kann]


----------



## Krimson (27. Mai 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> *Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...


na klar ich werde beta zocken wer würde das nicht Erst mal todesritter und so testen das was man so hört von den todesrittern usw FLO BITTE SAG IN BUFFCAST MEIN NAMEN^^


----------



## Netamleben (27. Mai 2008)

WLKTester schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fällt das nich unter die NDA?


----------



## klobaum (27. Mai 2008)

ich glaube ich würde wow und wotlk beta beides gleich spielen. ich glaube ich würde mir dann an einem wochenende vornehmen wotlk mal richtig zu testen um zu gucken was geht. 

BITTE SAG MEINEM NAMEN IM BUFFEDCAST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WLKTester (27. Mai 2008)

@Netamleben: Sehe ich so aus, als gehöre ich zu Blizz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Keine sau interessiert die NDA, sonst würde es des net geben...

Ja, das ist das Startrüstungsset vom DK(DeathKnight=Todesritter). Sie ist so gut wie Items aus den alten 5-Mann Instanzen von Level 60. Die Waffe die man am Start hat ist schon so gut wie eine 2 Hand Waffe aus BWL. :O


----------



## Ronas (27. Mai 2008)

Also ich würde vielleicht mal kurz reinschauen und den Deathknight antesten aber das wäre es dann auch schon für mich.
Ich freue mich schon auf das Addon aber ich finde es eigentlich schade dass ich zu spät angefangen habe und somit von den t6 instanzen in bc noch nicht viel gesehen habe.
Und wenn WotlK dann raus ist wird da leider sowieso niemand mehr reingehen...


----------



## Anthonidas (27. Mai 2008)

Ich würds an nen Kumpel verschenken bzw an irgendwen anders verticken.

Ich werde weiter auf WAR warten und mich schonmal auf die Open-Beta freuen.

WAAAAGH!!!


----------



## Krimson (29. Mai 2008)

na klar ich werde beta zocken wer würde das nicht Erst mal todesritter und so testen das was man so hört von den todesrittern usw FLO BITTE SAG IN BUFFCAST MEIN NAMEN^^

aber wen einer von buffed.de mitarbeiter beta zocken will dan schenk ich ihn verstäntlich an den jenigen dan z.b Flo oder zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

> aber wen einer von buffed.de mitarbeiter beta zocken will dan schenk ich ihn verstäntlich an den jenigen dan z.b Flo oder zam smile.gif


Wie kann man mehreren Menschen gleichzeitig so gewaltig in den Arsch kriechen?Das sind auch nur ganz normale Menschen wie du und ich,keine Gottheiten,denen man seine "Wertsachen" schenken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2008)

Erstmal den Hafen in sw angucken. Dann Todesritter antesten und zum Schluß auf nach Nordend!


----------



## dobro (31. Mai 2008)

Würde mich nicht interessieren, warte ab bis es dann ganz raus ist.


----------



## Wagga (12. Juli 2008)

> Ich würde gelegentlich mal rein schauen und mir die Neuerungen aus erster Hand ansehen.


Aber soviel Glück habe ich nicht, habe mich aber angemeldet.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Aserin (16. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube ich würde mir den todesritte austesten bis zum geht nicht mehr.. nord end werde ich erst sehen mit meinem kumpel und nem bier und nem laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangen wochende ^^


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

Ich würd aufjedenfall den DK austesten ...man das set schaut schon toll aus.


----------



## Superhase (22. August 2008)

verschnekt einer einen beta key wenn ja würde mich freunen, würde gerne mal den Jäger austesten wie er so dann ist.

MFg
Superhase


----------



## texus19 (15. September 2008)

*WAR IS COMING!!!!!!!!*


----------

